# In dire need of tone advice!!!



## Croftimus (Mar 4, 2006)

Ok... so im an adequate player and love the shred/metal/thrash stuff, but i can't seem to mix pedals and find a phat tone that can cut through an imperial star cruiser and still drop the heavy tones like satan takin a deuce. To be more specific, i love the "atomic lasery shred tone" of lead players like van halen and all those neo classical players but I also love the heavy-nesticity ( ya i made it up) of bands like Strapping Young Lad and Mastodon. As is, I run through a Crate Blue Voodoo and Blue Voodoo slant cab with vintage speaks. My axe is a Sl1 Jackson American Custom soloist (no particular order of that junk) and usually play through an emg 81. So does anyone have some tips or secrets or advice?


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Like I mentioned in another post you might want to try putting a boost in front of your od/dist pedal to pick it up a notch. I tried it one night I was using a Fat Cat and I put the boost in front of it and when I kicked in the boost I suddenly had a very thick creamy distorion sound that would cut across the room. Try it you may like it. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## scuffelwood (Mar 22, 2006)

*Try A EQ*

that oomph you hear is none other than good old Marshall closed back cabs.
(i think anyway, i`m not a pro or anything, i just really like Marshall`s and will endorse em when i can )


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Then this may shock you but I will never own a Marshall if I have anything to say about it. Lol. That and Peavey. I just dont like either of their gains.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

SinCron said:


> Then this may shock you but I will never own a Marshall if I have anything to say about it. Lol. That and Peavey. I just dont like either of their gains.


You really need to play/hear an 18 watt. You might change your mind.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I agree, I would guess you haven't tried the right Marshall. But, that having been said, there are lots of good amps out there.
Re your tone, may I suggest sometimes less=more?
Try taking every effect out of your chain, just guitar to amp. I assume you're talking stage volumes, so set the amp to break up when your pickups are cranked, and you can clean up a bit with a roll off. Hopefully your ears don't start to bleed, and dig into those amp tone contols. When you find your 'happy place', then try adding an OD/Dist (set really light) into the mix. And don't forget your guitar has tone controls too. Sometimes that sweet spot is found on a roll off of the tone pot.
I think a lot of times guys set up the chain to compensate for volume when practicing at home. then transfer that to stage volume and wonder what the hell happened.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

Subdecay Blackstar

http://www.subdecay.com/bs.htm

It will take you there


----------



## megadan (Feb 5, 2006)

Get a high gain pedal, and then turn up your bass player


----------



## bzborow1 (May 26, 2006)

Use your amp distortion, by a booster pedal and a pedal EQ. You might also want to take a look at your amp settings. Too much gain maybe? Try not scooping your mids and see what happens.


----------



## fuel37 (Feb 19, 2006)

www.goudiefx.com... get one of his compressors and boosts. 

I had his compressor fixed it... i play with it on 100% of the time almost now.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Here's a suggestion, check out Diamond Pedals, they have a great sound and a couple different models to cover the bases, and there Canadian, which would mean better service and less hassles. Pricey but worth every penny.


----------

